
PilotKit - michelve
Super-easy local site 
development<p>PilotKit is a robust local WordPress, Joomla and Drupal manager for Mac. You won&#x27;t be disappointed with the ease of use, performance, and features.<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pilotkit.co&#x2F;
======
afshinmeh
Two things:

1- link the post to the URL instead of creating a post with a link in the
description. 2- Link is not working.

~~~
michelve
link is working fine for me. [https://pilotkit.co/](https://pilotkit.co/)

